# 5/4 cedar



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

I have just been presented with an opportunity from god it seems, a nice lady who liked a pine adirondack chair and table I made, wants a dozen chair, table and ottoman sets made from cedar. Now the pine chair I made from rough pine that I milled to 5/4 and made the chair really nice. Well now came the fun of finding a source of cedar. I tried to call the guys from Eureka but they want me to spend $23000 to get $1200 worth of cedar. So does anyone know someone who mills cedar that I could get some rough stock like 8/4×4,6,8×8 foot lengths?


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Hey, negotiating usually will help you…


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Does she want western red cedar, aka gold, in our state, or native MI white cedar?


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

Gary, she said that she wants cedar, I showed her two different samples and she said it was my choice and I am leaning towards the white not because it is cheaper but because I have heard better things in outdoor use than the western red


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

If she like the pine ones, you may be able to talk here into Eastern Cedar, as Gary said. Go to a lumber mill and pick thru their "seconds" grade. You can probably get enough good stuff for areas that "show". I made some things and used 5/4 glued up double and planed to get 8/4. Came out really nice.


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Lew, I will be looking for a sawmill with access to cedar now.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

We have a few hardwood suppliers where I live. I googled michigan hardwood suppliers and came up with a lot of hits.

http://www.thomasnet.com/michigan/hardwood-lumber-45262201-1.html


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Look in your area for people who build custom decks and fences. They will usually either stock it or know someone who does.

Other than that, find a mill and they might be able to get you some.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

First do a local Google search!
I never pay more than 50% more for local stuff! (I am married, always costs more! LOL)
I am headed out for the week, sorry I don't have time now but there are resources available. Check with Sawmizer???? A bandsaw mill company, they have contacts around the country!


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

The big box stores here sell Western Red Cedar in 5/4×6 for decks in various lengths. I made a couple of Airondack chairs with it. It's relatively inexpensive and not too hard to find decent pieces.

I don't know if I will make any more major projects with it because I had a mildly allergic reaction to the cedar.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

I know there are quite a few outfits around Mio that mill cedar. If you have any connections in the northern lower see if they know any small mills. It seems the smaller dealers have better pricing. 
Maybe check at Miller's hardwood in Brown City. Amish mill.


----------

